# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم FIR Dongle تحديثات :  Fire-Dongle Small Update, Samsung Soft

## mohamed73

*Fire-Dongle Small Update*     *What's NEW ??*  *Samsung Soft:*   *Fixing Samsung GT-I9070 unlocking process*    

> - Unlock process for this phone use two step : 1 with usb cable than uart cable (use cable C3300k).  - Connect Uart box with C3300k cable, and select it s COM port, dont connect phone in first in uart box !  - Connect phone to usb cable and hit Unlock button. - fellow soft instruction. Looking for phone Phone detected Reading phone info Reading info ok CPU: UX500 MODELREAD: GT-I9070 MODELREAD2: GT-I9070 / GT-I9070 OS_VERSION: ANDROID 2.3.6 GINGERBREAD FIRMWARE: GT-I9070-user / I9070XXLD1 HWID: samsung-14 KERNEL_VERSION: 2.6.35.7-I9070XXLD1-CL1067329 CpuInfo: ARMv7 Verifying root Root ok Unlocking.. Searching Phone..Found. MSL Akseed : 8927-91-107 MSL seed : 1343-96-109 Unlocking Done, if phone ask any code enter : 00000000

 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      _Download:_ 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## vice-pro

merci

----------


## badrzine

merci

----------

